
How to Launch on Product Hunt - debdutmukherjee
https://www.indiehackers.com/@Nickt0783/cd729bc396
======
skilled
Mediocre article. It should be prefaced with the 'Psychology 101' tag seeing
as how influencing people to do something starts exactly there. Other than
having an actual, useful product.

